
Show HN: A Bruteforcer in Go for WarpWallet's 10BTC Challenge - nachi
https://github.com/nachowski/warpwallet_cracker
======
nachi
I built this while learning Go to try and crack WarpWallet's brain wallet
protocol that uses key stretching using pbkdf2 and scrypt:
[https://keybase.io/warp](https://keybase.io/warp) (see The WarpWallet
Challenge 2 at the bottom)

It looks like this isn't currently feasible, but it was a nice learning
experience and it's cheaper than playing the lottery! Any feedback is
appreciated.

